# Pelikan cases and foam inserts



## stoli67 (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone recommend somewhere to get cases and custom foam inserts cut to size?


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Mar 10, 2011)

I had saved these links (I think one was from Donn_)
Pelican Pick N Pluck Foam, Custom Foam Packaging Sales, Pelican Replacement Foam 
Pick and Pluck Foam Inserts. Order Custom Cut Pick N' Pluck Foam Online 

Personally, the case that I bought was the BW-10 case - cheaper, but great quality (Germany). I may have gotten it from Amazon - around $20.00
There is/was a great thread on case with some info tucked in there somewhere


----------



## nerinbush (Apr 18, 2011)

stoli67 said:


> Anyone recommend somewhere to get cases and custom foam inserts cut to size?


 
i would like to recommend you good quality in fair prize.. In south-pak.com you can get both the case and custom foam parts..I am using the product of this company and they really made superb quality..Get information from here :

http://www.south-pak.com/solutions/custom-cases/


----------



## jcalvert (Apr 18, 2011)

stoli67 said:


> Anyone recommend somewhere to get cases and custom foam inserts cut to size?


 
Hey Andrew,

Just in case you haven't found the best cases on the market, look at SKBs: http://www.skbcases.com/ . Check out the 3I-series under the Industrial section. Each case size comes either empty, plain & convoluted sheets, "Pick 'n Plucl" foam, and adjustable, padded dividers. With some of their multitude of cases, they even mold the foam to your contents. The latch system is much superior to Pelican cases.

Please do me a favor and tell me if you found something you purchased since you first posted. I find SKB from specialtycases.com to be the best by far at low prices. Take care!

All the best,
John


----------



## HotWire (Jun 11, 2011)

Many places that sell the cases also sell the foam. I have several new Pelican cases with included phone ready to pick and pluck. I bought several similar cases that were in Iraq and other war areas, and discarded the custom foam that was in them, and bought foam for 2 different upholstery shops. The used cases polish up nicely, and removing the stickers showing their travels and content was easy. I found the best deals on Ebay. One case I bought was way larger than I had imagined. So... I use it without foam for camping items.


----------



## stoli67 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would like to get a laptop sized case to put all my single cell lights into.... Still have not gotten around to this yet...

The sbk cases look good John.....


----------

